# Don't Take Life for Granted



## Sukerkin (Jan 9, 2010)

I was just browsing about trying to find a way to buy a copy of "Reclaiming the Blade" when I came across this:

http://www.thearma.org/Paul_Champagne.htm

After having watched this:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Reclaimingtheblade#p/a/u/1/OPM8tR_wfjU

Startling to learn that such a clearly healthy and vital man, who was my age, could pass so unexpectedly.  It just goes to show that you should engage and follow your passsions as you never know how much time you really have.

An important lesson for me in that, as I have become somewhat unenthused about the turgid treadmill that is my life of late - a wake-up call to get back off my behind and do something other than play videogames!


----------



## grydth (Jan 9, 2010)

You're right......even a cursory look at war news from the Middle East or the police blotter shows how suddenly it can all be over. 

We had a country song here,"Live Like You Were Dying", I think it was called - not the worst advice.

In the meantime, get up and take a few cuts...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2010)

I think it is very, very important to pursue your passion and live life to it's fullest.  To often I have witnessed someone pass unexpectedly or defer so much until there is no time left.  Now mind you I am not saying be irresponsible and not to plan for the future but also to experience life and enjoy it while you are planning for the future!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 9, 2010)

From the moment you take your first step all you're doing is walking toward your last.

make those steps count for something.


----------



## grydth (Jan 9, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> From the moment you take your first step all you're doing is walking toward your last.



I dunno, Andy, this could put a scare into any runners on the Board. I mean if I start looking at each step as leading to my last step.... well, me, I'm going to sit down!  :angel:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 9, 2010)

grydth said:


> I dunno, Andy, this could put a scare into any runners on the Board. I mean if I start looking at each step as leading to my last step.... well, me, I'm going to sit down! :angel:




Another way to put it might be:

Always live every day as if it were your last--eventually you'll be right.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 10, 2010)

This is all well and good, but, before 50, we are all going to live forever. After 50, well I don't know what happens, but life begins to look different.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 11, 2010)

seasoned said:


> This is all well and good, but, before 50, we are all going to live forever. After 50, well I don't know what happens, but life begins to look different.



Not forever. I plan to live till 124 in good health, and then drop stone dead.
I always wanted to be able to celebrate 2100 and be able to look back 100 years and see how we did.



Sukerkin said:


> An important lesson for me in that, as I have become somewhat unenthused about the turgid treadmill that is my life of late - a wake-up call to get back off my behind and do something other than play videogames!



Good on you!


----------

